# Key Stoker hopper fire



## MSmith66 (Apr 12, 2011)

Melted the nylon wheel and the 4 nylon screws on the feeder to a key stoker furnance. Looks like the fire maybe going up into the hopper after the stove has been running for alittle while. Put new motor,wheel, and screws in. Also cleaned under the burn grate and still seems to be going into the hopper. Any thoughts would help out here. Furnance is about 15yrs old.

Thank you.


----------



## Fsappo (Apr 12, 2011)

Depending where in CNY, you may want to contact Dennis Coal in Fabius.  Long time Keystoker dealers.  Although Dennis is no longer with us, some of his staff may be able to help you.


----------



## coal boiler (Apr 20, 2011)

keystokers cloth peice they use over pusher bar fails all time letting dust jamb pusher bar pusher bar screws wear quick there stoves burn dusty condensation in hopper rots box bx cable rots from coal fumes drive motor jambs breaking shear pin pressurized fire box pushes fume ou t hopper. i sold mine bought to d.s. machine 1 boiler 1 furnace light years ahead key stoker.you have to put 25 hours winter to keep keystokers running keystokers also use to electric draft motor fan motor pusher bar motor,blower runs to fast using lot electric.i had two for 10 years only ok for shop never would install in home its companies like keystoker give coal bad rap


----------



## coal boiler (May 16, 2011)

fake cast burner shelf out where that metal plate that holds down cloth over pusher bar have bolts welded then cloth then thick plate with nylon nut so they dont corrode also i used welding blanket material for cloth over pusher bar also upgraded pusher bar 4 bolts on each side not 2 could tap out and drill new updated quarter inch bolts your self make sure you take off drive motor pull pusher bar out and lube sides and wire brush .i got rid of keystokers spent lot time working on had to weld new hopper box gave off odor company would tell you you only one with problems and kinda rude like we made sale next.so in my new home installed d.s.machine stove and at my shop installedd.s.machine furnace very happy with them.can veiw on you tube under bodyshop18336 on you tube


----------

